# walther P22 or Sig Mosquito?



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

i am looking into these two guns and really like how both of them shoot and was just wondering if i could get some info about each and which one you all think is the better more sound gun? i have got some mixed reviews from people around here and was wanting to widen my pearch to see what other people thought abotu both.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have the walther P22 - nice size but i pull 100% of the shots 2" to the right side - i am left handed
the reach to the trigger is so short i have learned to kink my finger in the correct way yet
the sig is better but
all i hear about lately is the browning buckmark
that seems to be all the rave lately from what i read


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

fattie801 said:


> i am looking into these two guns and really like how both of them shoot and was just wondering if i could get some info about each and which one you all think is the better more sound gun? i have got some mixed reviews from people around here and was wanting to widen my pearch to see what other people thought abotu both.


They are both good guns, but the Mosquito seems to be more finicky with ammo. I'm leaning towards the P22 myself.



hideit said:


> i have the walther P22 - nice size but i pull 100% of the shots 2" to the right side - i am left handed
> the reach to the trigger is so short i have learned to kink my finger in the correct way yet
> the sig is better but
> all i hear about lately is the browning buckmark
> that seems to be all the rave lately from what i read


Do you have the other backstraps that come with the gun? One of the great things about the P22 is the adjustable grip.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I have the P 22. However, if I were given the chance to get a do-over, I'd pick the Sig.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have a Mosquito and have heard it has some issues but I would get one since it has the same trigger action as my other 2 Sig's. That would make a great practice weapon at a cheap ammo price.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I went through the same self debate about 6 weeks ago and ended up with a Kimber Target rimfire.:smt1099


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Having shot both of them myself, if I were buyig one today it would be the Walter P22. For ME the Walter fit my hands and my needs( rang gun) perfectly. Try them both, together if you can.

If you still can't make up your mind, buy both!!!


----------



## Lionshambles (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a P22 and I like it well enough, but I think I need some gunsmithing work on it. Once in a while it fails to feed the next round, and I think it could stand some material being taken off to make the blowback action work smoother.

I have had several feed failures with this pistol. Usually one every shooting session.

It's fun and it feels good in my hand, but I would have to think twice about it. Just don't like the failures.

Lion


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you'll find plenty of postings that say both guns are crap. And just as many postings that say one is better than the other. I can't speak about the P-22, as I've never handled one. I can tell you that my Mosquito has many more than a thousand rounds through it. It has not been trouble free - it is a bit persnickety about ammo and it likes to be kept very clean. But when I use CCI MiniMags, it runs like a dream and is a boat-load of fun to shoot. I can shoot all day with a gun that has an action similar to the rest of my SIGS for a small amount of money. I don't need another .22LR handgun, and I won't be selling my Mosquito.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't need another .22LR handgun said:


> i will have to agree with this statement. i have had mine for about a year, and have slowwly weaned it from the Minimags. i just orded a scope bridge from Sig. now i will be shopping for a scope.
> 
> remember the mosquito is 90% of a full sized sig. with the decocker, and safeties as well as the light kick of a 22, it would be great for teaching kids about firearms and saftey.
> 
> John


----------



## swmp9jrm (Aug 29, 2009)

johnr said:


> i just ordered a scope bridge from Sig. now i will be shopping for a scope.


Now, that's just weird! I just ordered the scope mount for MY Mosquito as well. I'm going to try it out with my red dot scope first, and if I like that I'll probably get a scope for it. I do shoot a lot of Federal Bulk through mine as well. It doesn't run 100%, but it's good enough. Gives me practice on clearing a gun, so I don't complain much about that - and it's considerably cheaper than the MiniMags.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

oh- after 1100 rounds of cci minimag i have zero ftf or fte from my walther p22


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

hideit said:


> oh- after 1100 rounds of cci minimag i have zero ftf or fte from my walther p22


Is that with continued use of minimags, or can you use any ammo now without issue?


----------



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for all the info man i went and looked at the two the other day again and really like the sig's feel the most and am going to shoot the two later this week.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Walther P-22 I had a sig and did'nt like it to picky on ammo.


----------

